# CO2 for 10 GAL



## djleyo (Feb 15, 2007)

whtas the best option for me?? a DIY or hagen or jungle fizz factory???


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

DIY with a hagen ladder or pumped directly into a filter intake. Also Seachem Excel would be an excellent choice to supplement or use as a full on substitute for gas CO2.

The Jungle Fizz factory is something you should avoid since it's not as effective as the above.

-John N.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

What JohnN. said.


But you could build your on DIY co2


----------



## djleyo (Feb 15, 2007)

if i go with DIY 
do i use the 2 lt bottle or do i use samller ones ?? if so whats the yeast sugar water mixture for the smaller setup??


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

djleyo said:


> if i go with DIY
> do i use the 2 lt bottle or do i use samller ones ?? if so whats the yeast sugar water mixture for the smaller setup??


The standard 2 liter bottle will be perfect. It will produce a good amount of CO2 and last a longer time than a smaller one.

If you want to go with a smaller one such as a 1 liter, then take the recipe for the 2 liter and cut it in half.

-John N.


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

i was thinking of doing the same thing on my 10gal that i have to be maybe a "growout tank" for my plants i bring in after my new tank is up. But my question is, do i need to do anything but CO2? I'm not going to add it if i have a bunch of ferts to worry about but if it's adding CO2 i'll give it a whirl on a 10 gal before looking into a pressurized setup on a 55


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

all of which that would depend on your lighting.


----------



## djleyo (Feb 15, 2007)

thanks for the post to all
i have another question 
i have a via aqua va80pf i has a connection for some air tubbing in the flow output if i place it out of water it releases lots of bubbles so im thinking it works like a vacuum that pull air in to the tank and creates turbulence saying that 

can i connect my DIY CO2 generator to this powerhead so i can get the co2 in my tank??


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

i would not recommend it, unless you have a harder container like on those Red Sea Turbo co2, Hagen Ladder will be the perfect choice for diffusing it, you'll love it


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Search for the "Barr Venturi Reactor" and you'll see how powerheads are used to disperse Co2.

And since you're in SoCal, [shameless plug] SCAPE [/shameless plug]


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

eklikewhoa said:


> all of which that would depend on your lighting.


currently i believe 20-30 watts? I'm not sure, it's the lighting that comes with a 10gal tank. I custom built my 55 gal tank hood so i'll have plenty there.


----------

